# BMW Manufacturing Achieves Record Production Year.



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Like with Porsche and Mercedes-Benz, SUV's are a steady income stream when time are rough with their core product lines (passenger and sports cars). Those X5/X6's are high-cost items too, above the average BMW vehicle price.
SUV's also keep dealership networks healthy when the high-end car market is soft.


----------

